# Hitec Aurora 9



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Check this bad boy out....

http://www.hitecrcd.com/transmitters/show?name=Aurora+9

I was thinking about getting a Futaba 10c, but this one blows it away when you compare them. The only thing I am wondering about is the resolution. the Futaba 10c is 2048, since they don't list the resolution for this one I am assuming it is probably 1024. I fly Futaba PCM 1024 now, and it seems very good. I think I could live without 2048 considering this radio has the 10c beat hands-down in every other category, and it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

That radio looks kinda cheap to me. Why dont you just buy a dx7. I love mine.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dude, you can't be serious.  You are running a DX-7 and you think THIS radio looks cheap!?... HAHAHAHAHA..... Did you hit yourself in the head with your heli Andy?:slimer:

The DX-7 is barely a step above entry level, it can't hold a candle to this radio. Feature wise, this radio is right up there with the $1000 Futabas, Multiplex's, and JR's, just 9 ch. instead of 12. In fact, this radio is nipping at the heels of the $2300 Futaba 14mz, it has most of the features the mz does, and even some the mz doesn't, like telemetry. I have a JR X-378, which is just a PCM DX-7, I like it, but it doesn't have the power/features to do the things I need. It's just a basic computer radio, and doesn't even have all the features some other basic computer radios have, especially when it comes to servo grouping and mixing, which is critical for 3D planes. And, the DX-7 costs almost as much as this one! The DX-7 just isn't powerful enough, but even if it was, I wouldn't even consider buying it unless they made it significantly cheaper than Airtronics RDS-8000, which has more features than the DX-7, and is right around $225 with 2 receivers. Not only that, but, Spektrum/JR/Horizon doesn't have a very good reputation for customer service, Hitec's customer service is legendary.

Sorry dude, I don't mean to trash talk your gear, but that fact is that the DX-7 is an over-priced, over-hyped, basic computer radio, and that ain't gonna cut it for me! 

From what Mike Mayberry, from Hitec, is saying on RCgroups, with the receiver promo that is going to be included with this radio, it will cost right around $450-500 (depending on if you want 7 or 9 channel receivers) for the transmitter, module, and THREE receivers. That pretty much makes it the same price as a DX-7 with three receivers. AND, the receivers are cheaper than just about any other receivers on the market. AND the transmitter is setup to handle 2c LIPO's (it's a 7.2v system) right out of the box, AND the receivers can handle UNREGULATED 2c lipo's right out of the box, AND ........

This radio is raising the bar, way up, and doing it at half (or less) the price of the competition!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Too many buttons. LOL


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Andy, sorry if my last post came off a little harsh, I didn't mean to jump down your throat about it or anything. 

I am just excited about this radio!:biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Too many buttons. LOL


Check out these videos. It looks like it's pretty easy to use and program.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1066681


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

justinspeed79 said:


> Hey Andy, sorry if my last post came off a little harsh, I didn't mean to jump down your throat about it or anything.
> 
> I am just excited about this radio!:biggrin:
> 
> :cheers:


When I saw the picture of that radio I was kinda turned off buy the way the display looked after seeing the one on the futaba's. I read a little more about it though and it is packed full of cool features. I'm also a little scared of Hitec stuff as well. I really like the fuel level sensor thing, thats really cool. Will you actually use all that stuff? I had a hard time settin up 5 channels, Good luck with 9.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mike Mayberry was a Biff Racing Team member. Good guy.

My 4*40 kit just showed up. Now I have something to do! :dance:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> When I saw the picture of that radio I was kinda turned off buy the way the display looked after seeing the one on the futaba's. I read a little more about it though and it is packed full of cool features. I'm also a little scared of Hitec stuff as well. I really like the fuel level sensor thing, thats really cool. Will you actually use all that stuff? I had a hard time settin up 5 channels, Good luck with 9.


I won't use all of the features, but I will use a lot of them. It's the ones I will use that make it cool though.

My Futaba 6ex and JR X378 can't even handle my showtime 90. They can't even handle basic controls without help, I have to use a servo reversing y harness just to get the elevators to work. They come up way short when it comes to mixing and grouping. Then, when you want to use some features it has to dis-able other features that you might also want to use, because it doesn't have the processing power to mix the features together. I guess the point is that I have already hit rev limiter on these radios, and I still need more power.:biggrin:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Mike Mayberry was a Biff Racing Team member. Good guy.
> 
> My 4*40 kit just showed up. Now I have something to do! :dance:


Cool!

Another 4*! What about the SSE?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

justinspeed79 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Another 4*! What about the SSE?


Thats scheduled for an august 2013 release. :spineyes:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL...

I guess I have no room to talk, at the rate i am going mine will be done about the same time. Dang, I have a LOT of plane work to do!:work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

lol! What the deal is and Andy can vouch for me, I covered the 4*60 with the wrong colors. It's extreemly easy to lose and a little intimidating for a noob. So, I havent mastered it yet which means I'm a ways from moving up to a fully aerobatic plane like the SSE.

My options were to re-cover the 4*60 or get another plane like the Pulse XT for the Saito 100. But since I like the way the 4* flys, the 40 kit was only $80 and I have a motor for it. Plus the XT is $210 which I cant afford right now.

While I'm building the 4*40, Ill be switching over to the Big Stik 40 which is a tad more rad than a 4* and hopefully that will hone my skills better for when I get the 4*40 finished. And when that day comes my plane meets terra firma, I hope its the cheap Big Stik and not a kit that I spent BooKoo hours building.

I think too much huh? :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> I think too much huh? :slimer:


Nah, it all makes sense. Do what you are comfortable with, but I will probably still harass you about it.:tongue:


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I think no matter what color your plane is , you will always get in a situation where you cant see what its doing or where its going. I just always focus on what direction my plane is going so if I start losing it I just bump the ailerons or give it a little elevator to regain my focus. Good recovory skills are so important to have and flying a plane thats hard to see will only stenghten them.:mpd:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea, but check out my avatar! :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> I think no matter what color your plane is , you will always get in a situation where you cant see what its doing or where its going. I just always focus on what direction my plane is going so if I start losing it I just bump the ailerons or give it a little elevator to regain my focus. Good recovory skills are so important to have and flying a plane thats hard to see will only stenghten them.:mpd:


I agree. I flew my Typhoon for the longest time with no markings at all, just pure white everywhere, except the canopy and wheels.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Yea, but check out my avatar! :slimer:


That's a freakin sweet avatar! Can I be an honorary BIFF Racing team member? Pleeeaaasssee.......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> That's a freakin sweet avatar! Can I be an honorary BIFF Racing team member? Pleeeaaasssee.......


Yea, I guess.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Yea, I guess.


Wicked awesome bro! Thanks!

Check out my new sig.

I wanted to add "I used to drive fast, now I fly low." to it, but there wasn't enough room....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I decided to return to my roots whatever that is. Some eastern block country like California.

This is me in my next life with the 4*40.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice! I didn't know a Four Star would do that!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Wicked awesome bro! Thanks!
> 
> Check out my new sig.
> 
> I wanted to add "I used to drive fast, now I fly low." to it, but there wasn't enough room....


Member: 2cool Sunday flyer's.

huh?

lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

What are you huh'in about? I fly almost every Sunday! I'm leaving to go flying right now!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I got to the field to fly my Typhoon, turned everything on, and no response from the controls. I had the wrong crystal in my radio. LOL....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> I got to the field to fly my Typhoon, turned everything on, and no response from the controls. I had the wrong crystal in my radio. LOL....


Your lucky the prop didnt start up and bite ya!

Yea, no flying for me today. Double time knocked and I answered.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This needs no caption. :goldfish:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

